
How we succeeded on the App Store and acquired 4M users - knatanzon
https://medium.com/@kevntz/our-legacy-to-app-makers-how-we-succeeded-on-the-app-store-and-acquired-4-000-000-users-a66a9e01253d
======
knatanzon
Hi everyone! I'm the founder of Beta Labs, Inc. Happy to answer any questions
or comments about the Post!

